

Google is now worth over $182,410,000,000 - spking
http://quote.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a0J534KXl9_0

======
iamwil
If that's from their market cap, Exxon Mobile is at $511 billion.

~~~
karzeem
Out of the top ten companies on the Fortune Global 500, Wal-Mart (#1) is the
only one that's not a car or oil company. That seems reasonable, since there
aren't many industries besides automobiles where you can do such huge volume
on products that cost tens of thousands of dollars each. And then someone's
got to fuel all those cars.

------
spking
It is. And if all those shares were cashed out and donated to the government,
it would only reduce the national debt by about 8%.

~~~
rms
US National debt is 9 trillion which means only a 2% reduction in national
debt if Google were cashed in and donated. But hey, in the textbook Benjamin
Bernanke wrote used for my intermediate microecon class he said that old
models said that a government can't operate with continually increasing debts
and trade deficits, which led him to conclude that the old models are wrong
instead of concluding that the US economy is facing an impending collapse.

This guy literally wrote the book on Economics so he can't be wrong, right?

------
zandorg
I guess "that analyst" (can't remember who) is laughing on the other side of
his face at the $600 price he predicted.

